# 722K no longer retains Guide Button/Popup preference through power cycle



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

About two weeks ago my 722K was replaced. The "new" 722K has a slightly annoying quirk. When I'm viewing the Program Guide, I like to toggle between my Favorites Lists (i.e., Guides) by just pushing the guide button. I don't want the popup menu that forces me to select the desired List/Guide. This option is selected by highlighting Favorites on the popup and choosing Guide Button (versus Guide Popup). This fixes the issue until I turn off my 722K for the night and the next day I have to go through the whole thing all over again. My old 722K ALWAYS came up with Guide Button enabled and I didn't have to select that preference every time.

CSR says a recent minor software update changed it to the way my 722K is now behaving. I'd appreciate a reality check from other users out there who know what I'm talking about. For those users who prefer "Guide Button", does your 722K keep falling back into Guide Popup every time you power cycle your 722K?


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes, mine is currently doing the same thing...although mine doesn't even have to power cycle to loose the "guide" swap, it will just magically change to popup after a while...


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

slickshoes said:


> although mine doesn't even have to power cycle to loose the "guide" swap, it will just magically change to popup after a while...


yup, that sounds familiar


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I have the same slightly annoying issue.....


----------



## OrangeandBlue33 (Dec 15, 2003)

I just noticed that's happened with mine as well. Thought maybe I was going crazy. Glad to hear it's not just me.


----------



## Albie (Jan 26, 2007)

OrangeandBlue33 said:


> I just noticed that's happened with mine as well. Thought maybe I was going crazy. Glad to hear it's not just me.


Same with both of mine. It appears that the preference is reset when the receiver goes into standby due to inactivity. I hope it is being noted for the next software release.


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

Another annoying change that I noticed at the same time is grouping of DVR recordings.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

What's annoying about groups? Turn them off if you don't want them.


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> What's annoying about groups? Turn them off if you don't want them.


"Turning them off" preference is now not being retained through power cycles, as is the case with Guide Button preference previously discussed.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

It's not just the 722 doing this. I just got a replacement 622 (the old one died) and it is doing the same thing, not retaining the guide-button setting. Very annoying.

Keith

in Seattle this week


----------



## Michael252 (Nov 4, 2005)

BarryG said:


> "Turning them off" preference is now not being retained through power cycles, as is the case with Guide Button preference previously discussed.


I have the same problems:
- Groups turn back on after turning them off in the menu
- The "guide" issue 
plus,
- It will not remember the number of episodes I want to keep

I record the same program every day, and in the menu, I ask it to only save the latest 3. But the menu will not remember it. It just keeps on adding more episodes.

Any word on a possible fix to these issues?


----------



## martysan (Feb 6, 2010)

Just replaced my Dish VIP722 receiver and have the same problem with the pop up button preference setting. It reverts to the default setting each morning.

ANYONE have a solution??


----------



## tanside (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah i have the same issue with the 722K, we've got two that do the same thing, kinda a small annoyance, but an annoyance nonetheless. I'm guessing there are no workarounds or i'd see some solutions in the above posts going back to October.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

This issue should have been fixed in the new firmware 6.56, check and see if you have it.


----------



## tanside (Mar 2, 2010)

I believe its v6.56, i have a screen cap http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa184/par79/dish1.jpg , thanks for the quick response, i wasn't expecting anything to be honest. It's still having the issue, the boxes were installed on 2/14 if that means anything, and we've been having the issue since day one.


----------

